# Maggie TVS 2300



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

Just ordered one for my 06 GTO A4 and will be installing this and my Kooks SSS Long tubes later this spring.


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

Headers are done and they are great, Still waiting for the Magnacharger to ship so that will be done later.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice man! Did you get it tuned for the headers?

Or you waiting for the maggie install to get tuned?


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

No tune yet just finished a few hours ago, wow is all I can say, there is a noticeable difference with the headers. I would bet that with a tune it would be very impressive. Yes I will wait do do a tune when I get the Maggie installed.


----------

